# driver L6203 Aumentar la corriente de salida



## chorche (Abr 6, 2006)

Tengo un driver el L6203, para el control de motores de dc. no se como hacer para aumentar la corriente de salida ya que esta de por si es alta (5A)
Pido alguna solucion o si alguien sabe de algun tipo de driver que pueda aportar una corriente de 15 A por ejemplo.
Gracias


----------



## Eduardo de Carvalho (Abr 24, 2007)

hay circuitos que usan 2 l6203 por lo que se aumenta la correinte al doble


----------

